# PlayStation Vita As One Of The Worst Product Flops of 2012



## Valwin (Dec 29, 2012)

24/7 Wall St., LLC says, that while its initial sales were promising, the overall sales of the PlayStation Vita are poor, compared to the Nintendo 3DS, smartphones and tablets.



> Released first in Japan in December 2011 and then globally in February 2012, initial sales of the PlayStation Vita were encouraging. By the end of February, the company announced it had sold approximately 1.2 million units, followed by an additional 2 million units of software for the handheld game console. Yet sales quickly declined. From its release date to June 30, just 2.2 million PlayStation Vita units were sold, far less than the 3.6 million units Nintendo 3DS sold in just its first month. Recently, Sony has clumped sales of the Vita and its predecessor, the PSP, together to avoid highlighting embarrassing sales figures. Frequent complaints about the Vita were that the $300 price tag was too expensive and that its game lineup was both weak and small, especially given the availability of cheaper gaming through smartphones and tablets.


 
Source


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

seven pages, five instances of Stevetry's literacy is questioned, three bannings and three unbannings.


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry, Sony.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well colour me shocked. Another tale of the Vita being ass.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Meaning compared to the 3DS which has exceptional sales considering the overall history of handheld consoles and smartphones or tablets with which the PSVita doesn't compete as it is neither. Good job.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2012)

Didn't even have to click the thread to know who posted this. ;o;

But yeah, the Vita flopped. Sales are horrid. Upcoming game library sucks. The end is nigh.

Only way for Sony to save the Vita is if they somehow get a triple dose exclusive Final Fantasy x Monster Hunter x Dragon Quest. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

_Edit: And @Foxi4, please don't try to use your asinine reasoning to justify these sales._


----------



## Valwin (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Meaning compared to the 3DS which has exceptional sales considering the overall history of handheld consoles and smartphones or tablets with which the PSVita doesn't compete as it is neither. Good job.


it flop


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Valwin said:


> it flop


Whatever floats your boat. This isn't "News" by the way, it's just another one of those circlewank threads.


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Didn't even have to click the thread to know who posted this. ;o;
> 
> But yeah, the Vita flopped. Sales are horrid. Upcoming game library sucks. The end is nigh.
> 
> Only way for Sony to save the Vita is if they somehow get a triple dose exclusive* Final Fantasy x Monster Hunter x Dragon Quest*. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 
There's a higher chance of getting Halo 6 on the Vita, than that happening.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2012)

Chary said:


> There's a higher chance of getting Halo 6 on the Vita, than that happening.


There's a higher chance of Uncharted on the 3DS, than that happening.


----------



## xist (Dec 30, 2012)

Manipulating quotes to insert your own agenda and promote an argument (where is the "_initial sales were promising, the overall sales of the PlayStation Vita are poor, compared to the Nintendo 3DS, smartphones and tablets._" statement in the actual Vita paragraph? Nowhere.. you're just trolling.) And then posting it as news  (again trolling).

Stay classy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Whatever floats your boat. This isn't "News" by the way, it's just another *one of those circlewank*...


 
I WANT IN I WANT IN I WANT IN I WANT IN



> threads.


 
AWWWWWW!


Anyways, yeah, the console hasn't appealed to me at all. I mean it's a powerful handheld and can do some amazing things, but why aren't developers jumping on the chance? I think in this case, this is one of those cases where Sony has to lead the charge to make games for it to show developers how to do it. Also, a price drop would probably help. Yeah Sony will take a blow, but let's be honest, as soon as the PS3 took a price drop, sales skyrocketed. It'll help immensely.

I still don't understand why they aren't dropping the price of it yet. Why would I spend $280 (tax included on the console) for something that doesn't have much support when I can spend less than that and get a 360. Make some games Sony, show what the system can do. Show to me why I should be interested.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

When asked about the Vita before its launch I said it would outsell the PSP and do much better in the market. It fixed almost everything that was wrong with the PSP. Fast forward to today and I can honestly say there are days I wonder why Sony just doesn't pull the Vita off the shelves or the PSP as it seems to be cannibalizing the Vita's sales....

Maybe it's just the industries version of the self fulfilling prophesy, the one that says "Nintendo owns the hand held console market." once you have convinced the publishers and the consumers of this it really can make it tough to launch a competitor. It's not like Sony has enough in house development to pull off supporting a console by themselves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

The upcoming titles and whether they are "good" or "not good" is entirely a matter of taste - Killzone: Mercenary, Soul Sacrifice, Phantasy Star Online 2, Warrior's Lair, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 Plus and God Eater 2 are just about enough to keep me excited so I'm not complaining.



xist said:


> Manipulating quotes to insert your own agenda and promote an argument (where is the "_initial sales were promising, the overall sales of the PlayStation Vita are poor, compared to the Nintendo 3DS, smartphones and tablets._" statement in the actual Vita paragraph? Nowhere.. you're just trolling.) And then posting it as news (again trolling).
> 
> Stay classy.


That is correct, that's not in the article at all...

...which means that Valwin asked someone to write it for him, 'cause he sure as hell didn't write it himself. ;O;

inb4ValwinatorForPSVita ;O;


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 30, 2012)

xist said:


> Manipulating quotes to insert your own agenda and promote an argument (where is the "_initial sales were promising, the overall sales of the PlayStation Vita are poor, compared to the Nintendo 3DS, smartphones and tablets._" statement in the actual Vita paragraph? Nowhere.. you're just trolling.) And then posting it as news (again trolling).
> 
> Stay classy.


Bitch please, Valwin is anything BUT classy. He's a perfect example of how a GBAtemper shouldn't act.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2012)

dont worry vita, ill still love you


----------



## Forstride (Dec 30, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Bitch please, Valwin is anything BUT classy. He's a perfect example of how a GBAtemper shouldn't act.


 
It's okay, not everyone can handle the SPICE.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The upcoming titles and whether they are "good" or "not good" is entirely a matter of taste - Killzone: Mercenary, Soul Sacrifice, Phantasy Star Online 2, Warrior's Lair, Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 Plus and God Eater 2 are just about enough to keep me excited so I'm not complaining.


ninja gaiden isnt is that good....


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Dec 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Didn't even have to click the thread to know who posted this. ;o;
> 
> But yeah, the Vita flopped. Sales are horrid. Upcoming game library sucks. The end is nigh.
> 
> ...


 
I'd rather not see another Final Fantasy game ever


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Forstride said:


> It's okay, not everyone can handle the SPICE.


Dude I don't even know what you are saying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> ninja gaiden isnt is that good....


You missed the part where I said it's a matter of tastes, and you don't discuss about tastes.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 30, 2012)

Where's Guild when you need him?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

eyes said:


> Where's Guild when you need him?


He's where he's supposed to be - ignoring this thread. I think we should collectively agree to do so and let the SPICE spread on its own rather than add more to the stack.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> He's where he's supposed to be - ignoring this thread. I think we should collectively agree to do so and let the SPICE spread on its own rather than add more to the stack.


 
You're doing alright without him, but yeah, your right you should be ignoring this thread.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 30, 2012)

Unless it manages to pile up more games and support like the PS3 did, the Vita will die without any glory whatsoever.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 30, 2012)

eyes said:


> You're doing alright without him, but yeah, your right you should be ignoring this thread.


why ignore it i posted this legit info so we tempers could discuss it why ignore it ?


----------



## xist (Dec 30, 2012)

Valwin said:


> why ignore it i posted this legit info so we tempers could discuss it why ignore it ?


 
http://bgr.com/2012/12/28/nintendo-wii-u-sales-december-271061/

Posting topic after topic about a single system or company is blatantly following an agenda and is disruptive to the community. Although obviously being disruptive to harmony is no longer a bannable offence.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 30, 2012)

Valwin said:


> why ignore it i posted this legit info so we tempers could discuss it why ignore it ?


 
Yeah you may have, but these threads always end up going bad.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

Some of it is legitimate and some of it is Vita hate circle jerk fodder (as it's been pointed out). Yes the Vita has been selling poorly, but the system is just oozing hidden potential. Too bad Sony is just too dumb (or can't) to develop a killer in house IP to showcase it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally! I get into a potentially exciting thread before lock! 


Foxi4 said:


> Meaning compared to the 3DS which has exceptional sales considering the overall history of handheld consoles and smartphones or tablets with which the PSVita doesn't compete as it is neither. Good job.


I rewrote my response to this twice, but then I gave up when I realized it was just too ridiculous and sony-fanboy dripping to even bother TRYING to have a civil debate about it. I mean, I'm not a Vita hater, but come on!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Finally! I get into a potentially exciting thread before lock!
> I rewrote my response to this twice, but then I gave up when I realized it was just too ridiculous and sony-fanboy dripping to even bother TRYING to have a civil debate about it. I mean, I'm not a Vita hater, but come on!


Elaborate on that. The PSVita is not in the smartphone or in the tablet market as it is neither - its only serious competitor is the 3DS, which IS doing exceptionally well, just like the DS did, at least nowadays. Which part of my post is fanboyish in any way?

If you're going to call me out on fanboyism, you better support your claim.


----------



## dickfour (Dec 30, 2012)

The Vita is going to be around for a long time it's also the best handheld and there's enough good games that I can't afford them all. Sony will give a price cut, the game library will fill out, and it will end up doing just fine.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Elaborate on that. The PSVita is not in the smartphone or in the tablet market as it is neither - its only serious competitor is the 3DS, which IS doing exceptionally well, just like the DS did, at least nowadays. Which part of my post is fanboyish in any way?
> 
> If you're going to call me out on fanboyism, you better support your claim.


You basically said (in more plain english) "it's not fair to compare the vita to tablets, handhelds, or smartphones, because it's neither of those." It very clearly is a handheld, dude.

*Edit*
Rereading your post again, it looks like you're saying, it IS fair to compare it to handhelds, but not to smartphones or tablets? If so, my apologies, and sorry i said anything... the wording of your post confused me, and i thought you were saying the vita isn't a handheld.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

Edited formatting of the OP to make it more clear. 

And I blame Valwin for the poor sales.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2012)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> I'd rather not see another Final Fantasy game that isn't Final Fantasy 5 or 6


Fixed that for you. Maybe Final Fantasy games wouldn't suck so much if they all weren't the two million remakes of Final Fantasy I, II III or IV.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> You basically said (in more plain english) "it's not fair to compare the vita to tablets, handhelds, or smartphones, because it's neither of those." It very clearly is a handheld, dude.


A _handheld console_. A device with an entirely different target audience and features.

A hairdryer is _handheld_ too - are you going to compare it with hairdryers? My point is, the target audience of smartphones wants phone functionality and app support, the tablet audience wants app support in a bigger format to perform basic computing, but not as advanced as on a laptop - it has to be more streamline. A handheld console audience expects devices to play games. It does play games. Very well, in fact. Its only competition is the 3DS, which sells exceptionally well. Let me show you how this works on a little graph:

The Bad ---> The Meh ---> The Okay ---> The Good ---> The Exceptional
VirtualBoy, N-Gage ---> Neo Geo Pocket ---> PSVita ---> Gameboy Advance, PSP ---> DS, 3DS

That should work well in explaining my point.

In any case, I shall jettison myself from this thread as to avoid being splashed at with the inevitable results of a circlewank.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A _handheld console_. A device with an entirely different target audience and features.
> 
> A hairdryer is _handheld_ too - are you going to compare it with hairdryers? My point is, the target audience of smartphones wants phone functionality and app support, the tablet audience wants app support in a bigger format to perform basic computing, but not as advanced as on a laptop - it has to be more streamline. A handheld console audience expects devices to play games. It does play games. Very well, in fact. Its only competition is the 3DS, which sells exceptionally well. Let me show you how this works on a little graph:
> 
> ...


I misunderstood what you meant. Read my last post, and you'll see i edited it. My apologies.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I misunderstood what you meant. Read my last post, and you'll see i edited it. My apologies.


Alrighty then.  Just to be clear, again, what I was saying was that the 3DS sells exceptionally well wheras the PSVita sells somewhere between "Meh" and "Alright", mostly due to its price... but as a PSVita owner I can happily say that you get what you pay for (again, a matter of tastes).


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vita sucks, nuff said.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Alrighty then.  Just to be clear, again, what I was saying was that the 3DS sells exceptionally well wheras the PSVita sells somewhere between "Meh" and "Alright", mostly due to its price... but as a PSVita owner I can happily say that you get what you pay for (again, a matter of tastes).


Yeah. I just heard today that the Vita had a $50 price cut during the Christmas rush in the last few weeks or something. In all honesty, if I knew about it at the time (and had $200 to spare), I might have actually bought one...


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Vita sucks, nuff said.


On more reason for me to repeatedly stab my wario plush with a pin. Thanks. :S


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sterling said:


> On more reason for me to repeatedly stab my wario plush with a pin. Thanks. :S


 
No don't hurt it!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sterling said:


> On more reason for me to repeatedly stab my wario plush with a *pin*. Thanks. :S


Forget a pin. I'm gonna cut my wario's plush throat using a knife. XD


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Forget a pin. I'm gonna cut my wario's plush throat using a knife. XD


Too quick for him. Might be better to have him slowly impaled by a stick of bamboo.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 30, 2012)

Eh, the Vita had so much potential, retail and otherwise.

Sony has done a completely shit job at marketing it, and there are very few games worth playing on the Vita, especially if you have another console, and it just doesn't have "personality". I mean, it plays ports and PSP games very well, but where are the exclusives? Ones that aren't chopped down versions of console games? If it doesn't make a comeback in 2013, Sony will probably be done with the handheld market, which is a shame, because then we get less games. The Vita desperately needs a price cut.

Heh, I wouldn't have been surprised, if in an alternate timeline, the 3DS would have found itself in this very same position if it weren't for it's own price cut.


----------



## PyroSpark (Dec 30, 2012)

Needs better games for it. Or least less PS3 rehashes.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was just reading Game Informer and under the Black Ops 2 for Vita, the review said "Don't Play This Game!".


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2012)

slingblade1170 said:


> I was just reading Game Informer and under the Black Ops 2 for Vita, the review said "Don't Play This Game!".


----------



## chyyran (Dec 30, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> Maybe if half the game's roster wasn't ps3 ports. >_>


The Vita doesn't play PS3 ports. It plays *stripped down, shittier versions *of PS3 games. If Sony was aiming for a portable PS3, they certainly failed. Funny thing is, a PS3 is probably a cheaper, better investment anyways, if you include the memory cards and stuff, and piracy as well (Don't flame, most of us pirate in one way or another, so it's a valid point in this forum), if you buy a pre-hacked one, sucks the more recent ones can't be hacked, as I've learned recently,


And it barely has a roster to begin with. Shame, really is.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

slingblade1170 said:


> I was just reading Game Informer and under the Black Ops 2 for Vita, the review said "Don't Play This Game!".


Words of wisdom not usually beheld in a Game Informer magazine. It's a once in a lifetime tip you should take to heart.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 30, 2012)

slingblade1170 said:


> I was just reading Game Informer and under the Black Ops 2 for Vita, the review said "Don't Play This Game!".


 
From what I've heard, and it makes sense, the Vita version of BLOPS 2 is the equivalent of the DS version of whatever CoD's it got. The worst version.


----------



## Coto (Dec 30, 2012)

well tbh i gave a look at vita specs and uhm the cpu was kinda weak, even on ARM.  Maybe the psvita price isn't accurate right now compared to ps3


----------



## Lurker2 (Dec 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yeah. I just heard today that the Vita had a $50 price cut during the Christmas rush in the last few weeks or something. In all honesty, if I knew about it at the time (and had $200 to spare), I might have actually bought one...


If you don't have the money to get one now I completely understand.

You can always try buying one at a local AT&T store since some of them are clearing the 3G version with 8GB memory card for $99.99 to $199.99.

Frys is selling the Wifi version for $199.99 in store only.....

If your willing to buy used go to cowboom use celebrate15 and you can get a Vita for $118.99 Wifi or $127.49 3G.

If that doesn't work you can always wait for the New Years sales. They usually aren't to great but maybe there will be a great one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Coto said:


> *well tbh i gave a look at vita specs and uhm the cpu was kinda weak*, even on ARM. Maybe the psvita price isn't accurate right now compared to ps3


*lolwut?*

I wasn't even going to post here anymore, but please, do post another device with equivalent specs at that price point. It's a scalable quad-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore running at up to 2Ghz (according to the spec sheet), there isn't another mobile device with this much juice on the market, not at that price, and to top that off, it can use that CPU to its fullest since it doesn't have to carry a heavyweigh OS.

The CPU alone is pretty darn strong, and it's paired with a quad-core SGX543MP4+, which is the enhanced iPad 3rd Gen GPU running at almost twice the clock rate.

Adding to that, it has twice the System RAM and half the VRAM of the PS3.

Overall, it's a beast - check your facts Coto.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *lolwut?*
> 
> I wasn't even going to post here anymore, but please, do post another device with equivalent specs at that price point. It's a scalable quad-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore running at up to 2Ghz (according to the spec sheet), there isn't another mobile device with this much juice on the market, and to top that off, it can use that CPU to its fullest since it doesn't have to carry a heavyweigh OS.
> 
> The CPU alone is pretty darn strong, and it's paried with a quad-core SGX543MP4+, which is the enhanced iPad 3rd Gen GPU running at twice the clockspeed. Check your facts Coto.


The Vita has so much potential, in terms of raw power, and homebrew, and games, but that matters very little if no one (this is an expression used figuratively)  is buying it, and the library is mediocre.


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2012)

okay im just going to say it.


"ITS STILL EARLY DAYS!"......................... kind off.


----------



## Andim (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *lolwut?*
> 
> I wasn't even going to post here anymore, but please, do post another device with equivalent specs at that price point. It's a scalable quad-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore running at up to 2Ghz (according to the spec sheet), there isn't another mobile device with this much juice on the market, not at that price, and to top that off, it can use that CPU to its fullest since it doesn't have to carry a heavyweigh OS.
> 
> ...


Just dropping in with a few Vita screengrabs.











Now we're playing with power.


----------



## Lurker2 (Dec 30, 2012)

counterparts.





Andim said:


> Just dropping in with a few Vita screengrabs.
> Now we're playing with power.


If you zoom in or increase the resolution of certain images they look like crap.


----------



## Andim (Dec 30, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> counterparts.
> If you zoom in or increase the resolution of certain images they look like crap.


These are screengrabs. Native resolution. But go ahead, zoom out.
Are they the portable PS3 games we were promised yet?
Most modern smartphones can outdo the Vita's meager offerings. Even the screen resolution isn't too impressive. This is all made worse by the fact that no one's doing anything properly with this power. Pics related. Even if the Vita were "a beast", publishers are avoiding it like the plague. Where are the games, Sony? Where are the games?
inb4 a list of ports


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

Andim said:


> Just dropping in with a few Vita screengrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As opposed to the 3ds.


Spoiler








Very few games have graphics that look good scaled up, dumbass.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2012)

xist said:


> http://bgr.com/2012/12/28/nintendo-wii-u-sales-december-271061/
> 
> Posting topic after topic about a single system or company is blatantly following an agenda and is disruptive to the community. Although obviously being disruptive to harmony is no longer a bannable offence.


Maybe because that article is utter bullshit.

Let's look at Japanese launch sales for other systems,



> *PSV Shipped 500K units for launch, did not sell out of stock for over a month*
> PSV First Week Sales - 324,859
> PSV Second Week Sales - 72,479
> PSV Third Week Sales - 42,648
> ...



Those sales aren't all *bad*. It did quite well even with a shortage.


----------



## Andim (Dec 30, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> As opposed to the 3ds.
> 
> Very few games have graphics that look good scaled up, dumbass.


Whaa? I thought this topic was about the Playstation vita. What does the 3DS have to do with this?

And those shots are not scaled up. They're straight off the Vita's framebuffer via the screenshot function. Pixel perfect (save for some minor jpg compression), native res, as shown.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

Andim said:


> Whaa? I thought this topic was about the Playstation vita. What does the 3DS have to do with this?
> 
> And those shots are not scaled up. They're straight off the Vita's framebuffer via the screenshot function. Pixel perfect (save for some minor jpg compression), native res, as shown.


The vita's screen isn't that size, though, it's about a third of that. They're not going to use a bunch of resources on making it look good in screenshots when the only noticeable effect for players would be lag. I assure you that in action both of those games are *gorgeous.*

A lot of people also aren't acknowledging that nintendo consoles sell extremely well in general. Nintendo's got a huge audience that nobody else can really compete with at this point.


----------



## retrodoctor (Dec 30, 2012)

What do screenshots have to do with anything at all? The Vita flopped and it will continue to drop in sales. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Andim (Dec 30, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> The vita's screen isn't that size, though, it's about a third of that. They're not going to use a bunch of resources on making it look good in screenshots when the only noticeable effect for players would be lag. I assure you that in action both of those games are *gorgeous.*
> 
> A lot of people also aren't acknowledging that nintendo consoles sell extremely well in general. Nintendo's got a huge audience that nobody else can really compete with at this point.


I had Gravity Rush, when I had a Vita. The draw distance is awful, there's aliasing everywhere, and the models are pretty low-poly. Colours are bland too, not taking advantage of OLED's nice contrast at all. It's a fun game with lots of style, but it's not a visual marvel. Can't personally vouch for Ass Creed.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2012)

As a Vita owner, I can say that Gravity Rush on the Vita looks pretty much exactly like it does on the screenshot. Although that certainly isn't the most _flattering_ pic of the game.

I would say that the reason iOS/Android games occasionally look better than Vita games is because of image quality. Most games on the Vita run at a sub-native resolution while iOS games are all native. When you're holding a system so close to your face, running a game at the native screen res instead of at a sub-native res makes a huge difference.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 30, 2012)

Andim said:


> These are screengrabs. Native resolution. But go ahead, zoom out.
> inb4 a list of ports


 

I've already said this before.
*The Vita, barely has any real ports*

A true, nearly 1:1 port of a PS3 game would be excellent. Instead, the Vita gets what is simply, and I quote myself "*a shittier version" *, not a port, of PS3 games.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

Andim said:


> I had Gravity Rush, when I had a Vita. The draw distance is awful, there's aliasing everywhere, and the models are pretty low-poly. Colours are bland too, not taking advantage of OLED's nice contrast at all. It's a fun game with lots of style, but it's not a visual marvel. Can't personally vouch for Ass Creed.


It's a really shitty screencap of Ass Creed, definitely. To each his own on gravity rush, but if you really want to see how nice the screen on the thing is, look at P4G. That game's beautiful at times.


----------



## Andim (Dec 30, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> It's a really shitty screencap of Ass Creed, definitely. To each his own on gravity rush, but if you really want to see how nice the screen on the thing is, look at P4G. That game's beautiful at times.


My buddy Wren has P4G
It looks nearly exactly the same as the PS2 version. The beautiful thing about that game is the HD character portraits and other such 2D graphics. The in-engine visuals are nothing to brag about.

If you want a game that makes Vita look good... WipEout looks nice. He has that one too. It's 30fps, but it's pretty looking.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2012)

Punyman said:


> I've already said this before.
> *The Vita, barely has any real ports*
> 
> A true, nearly 1:1 port of a PS3 game would be excellent. Instead, the Vita gets what is simply, and I quote myself "*a shittier version" *, not a port, of PS3 games.


For most games, that isn't possible. Mobile tech just isn't powerful enough.

Which is why I take issue with Sony's whole PS3 on the go philosophy but let's not go there.


----------



## Pleng (Dec 30, 2012)

I have no interest in the Vita whatsoever, but the flood of threads like this kinda makes me hope sales really pick up.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 30, 2012)

Pleng said:


> I have no interest in the Vita whatsoever, but the flood of threads like this kinda makes me hope sales really pick up.


 
I don't have any interest in Vita either. But seeing as Sony is not putting effort into their own product, why should I care? One thing I learned with my psychologist is there is no difference between giving up on something or keep postponing your attitudes towards a problem. I am just saying...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 30, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for you. Maybe Final Fantasy games wouldn't suck so much if they all weren't the two million remakes of Final Fantasy I, II III or IV,* or shitty spin-offs of VII*


Fixed that for you!


----------



## Pleng (Dec 30, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> keep postponing your attitudes towards a problem.


 
...what does that even mean?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 30, 2012)

Pleng said:


> ...what does that even mean?


 
To postpone means when there's something you must do, but you leave that for later.

What I meant was Sony needed to make a price cut and/or bring a must-buy title to the VIta, but they always leave that for later. And I was arguing that they are literally giving up on the system.

Sorry for any english mistakes, but I try


----------



## Pleng (Dec 30, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> To postpone means when there's something you must do, but you leave that for later.


 
I understand that. But how do you postpone an attitude?



> Sorry for any english mistakes, but I try


 
No worries. Something's clearly gotten lost in translation


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 30, 2012)

Pleng said:


> I understand that. But how do you postpone an attitude?


 
Maybe I used "postpone" in a way it's not meant to. Forget "postpone"! Pretend I said "I learned with my psychologist that giving up on something and always leaving a problem to be dealt with later are the same thing!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> Fixed that for you!


I'll make a note of it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Shit thread.  end of discussion.

if you wanted my input.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm actually disappointed this thread wasn't locked before I got a chance to read it...

Is there any way Valwin could be allowed to log in and post but not create threads?  Would really have a positive impact on my quality of life.


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 30, 2012)

The real question now is how soon will Sony stop the production and keep its losses to minimum.

That is to be seen. Stay tuned for more spicy news right here at.

Valwin TV


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

I have the strangest feeling of deja vu.
Like we've done this before.
All of it. 
Repeatedly.


----------



## Andim (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I have the strangest feeling of deja vu.
> Like we've done this before.
> All of it.
> Repeatedly.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it's all sony's fault, so much power, so much potential with that quad core processor and graphics chip, they need more games . I honestly don't like most of their lineup, The only ones I like and have are LBP , Assassins creed, Uncharted and PlayStation allstars. I can't wait for homebrew again to play some n64. Most people ( I said most) aren't into anthing other then that as well, I have friends that only buy nintendo systems, and only for mario games. If sony had the marketing department of nintendo, It would have 100 games by now and be off the shelves in most stores.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Except if you're an American who really wants to play Shinobido, in which case the Vita is the greatest system of all time.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

I think its interesting that people are so staunchly defending the Vita when back when the 3DS originally launched within a shorter time frame of its release with stronger sales than the Vita were declaring the 3DS a flop.  When the full reality of that situation was that it didn't end up being a flop at all even if they did have to cut the price.  Meanwhile the Vita isn't seeing much growth in its consumer base, no price cut seems to be around any corner, and frankly the sales just aren't there.  None of this means the Vita is a bad handheld by any means.  I can't stress that enough.  But it is factually selling much much worse than the 3DS, and in fact isn't making Sony money at this point.  That by definition makes it something of a flop in my book especially since its been a year and not much has changed.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> I think its interesting that people are so staunchly defending the Vita when back when the 3DS originally launched within a shorter time frame of its release with stronger sales than the Vita were declaring the 3DS a flop.


 
Eh, no. No they weren't unless you take flippant remarks seriously.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> As opposed to the 3ds.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Best part of this thread:


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Best part of this thread:


As I was blowing this up I was kinda wondering what the fuck is going on with his face there.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I have the strangest feeling of deja vu.
> Like we've done this before.
> All of it.
> Repeatedly.


almost
a certain someone needs to be banned again then unbanned a week later
and then it repeats


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> As I was blowing this up I was kinda wondering what the fuck is going on with his face there.


 
I'm laughing so fucking hard right now


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Best part of this thread:


 
Ok, I'm stealing that.


----------



## Jan1tor (Dec 30, 2012)

It's probably because of the second joystick on it. Everyone knows that one is better.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think the handheld is a flop at all. I have like 15 games for it and I might have some minor complaints about some. Overall though, I have fun whenever I play it. I think most people expect too much. I know you want developers to jump all over this thing and they should. Most were probably scared though due to piracy on the last gen. I think this thing is going to be like a snowball rolling down a hill. It will get bigger and have more added with time, then smash you in the fucking face. Just be patient. I'm happy regardless because even if support drops for it, the thing will get hacked (fully). Then at worst we have the psp that we should of got in the first place (dual analog). I got a hell of a deal on my vita, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## retrodoctor (Dec 30, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


> I don't think the handheld is a flop at all. I have like 15 games for it and I might have some minor complaints about some. Overall though, I have fun whenever I play it. I think most people expect too much. I know you want developers to jump all over this thing and they should. Most were probably scared though due to piracy on the last gen. I think this thing is going to be like a snowball rolling down a hill. It will get bigger and have more added with time, then smash you in the fucking face. Just be patient. I'm happy regardless because even if support drops for it, the thing will get hacked (fully). Then at worst we have the psp that we should of got in the first place (dual analog). I got a hell of a deal on my vita, and I'm happy with it.


It doesn't matter if you're happy with it. You being pleased with it and it being a flop are two different things.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


> I don't think the handheld is a flop at all. I have like 15 games for it and I might have some minor complaints about some. Overall though, I have fun whenever I play it. I think most people expect too much. I know you want developers to jump all over this thing and they should. Most were probably scared though due to piracy on the last gen. I think this thing is going to be like a snowball rolling down a hill. It will get bigger and have more added with time, then smash you in the fucking face. Just be patient. I'm happy regardless because even if support drops for it, the thing will get hacked (fully). Then at worst we have the psp that we should of got in the first place (dual analog). I got a hell of a deal on my vita, and I'm happy with it.


If developers were scared of piracy, they would have stopped releasing games on the Wii and the DS a long time ago. Both of which are absurdly easy to mod and pirate on. No, rather the developers see the poor sales of the system and feel like their invested time and energy would be wasted for little gain. Thus they cancel and drop PS Vita releases. As a side note, homebrew game releases for the PS Vita would not come even close to the quality of big name commercial releases. The only thing it would have running for it would be a bunch of emulation potential (not bad necessarily but definitely wasted potential). So, all us adopters of the Vita better hope for a decent break that revitalizes Sony's handheld.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Dec 30, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> It doesn't matter if you're happy with it. You being pleased with it and it being a flop are two different things.


Labeling it a flop is an opinion, just as mine. That's been claimed as stated earlier in the thread of other consoles/handhelds, which turned out to be wrong long term. Slow starts happen, and a system that isn't even a year old I believe in no way can be a determining factor of it's fate. People by nature just put more energy into complaining than complimenting. Gamers in general are a hard crowd to please. Some want graphics, others want gameplay. Some complain about being overloaded with shovelware, others complain that there aren't enough A titles. Sales numbers in a garbage economy doesn't prove much either, at least on my end.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone mentioned Wipeout, and didn't deliver screenshots. So here's one directly from my Vita (not the best shot, but i tried). The Vita's OLED screen makes it look a lot more vibrant than the screenshot does on a regular monitor.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Someone mentioned Wipeout, and didn't deliver screenshots. So here's one directly from my Vita (not the best shot, but i tried). The Vita's OLED screen makes it look a lot more vibrant than the screenshot does on a regular monitor.


You forgot to remove the banner from the bottom right hand corner. I don't believe you. :<


----------



## YayMii (Dec 30, 2012)

Sterling said:


> You forgot to remove the banner from the bottom right hand corner. I don't believe you. :<


It's the game's fault. It disables the actual screenshot function and forces you to use the photo mode within the game. Image quality is the same, but it replaces the HUD with that watermark.
EDIT: if you want proof, I'll get a screenshot of a wall or something and it'll still put that watermark.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Dec 30, 2012)

Sterling said:


> If developers were scared of piracy, they would have stopped releasing games on the Wii and the DS a long time ago. Both of which are absurdly easy to mod and pirate on. No, rather the developers see the poor sales of the system and feel like their invested time and energy would be wasted for little gain. Thus they cancel and drop PS Vita releases. As a side note, homebrew game releases for the PS Vita would not come even close to the quality of big name commercial releases. The only thing it would have running for it would be a bunch of emulation potential (not bad necessarily but definitely wasted potential). So, all us adopters of the Vita better hope for a decent break that revitalizes Sony's handheld.


Not exactly true as those are both marketed to mostly a younger audience that isn't as overrun or experienced with piracy. Why do more developers focus on consoles than PCs? For the exact reason that pirating on the pc is far simpler by the end user than most anything aside from the ds. My other comment was in regards to playing psp games on the vita. Like I said, I got a deal on my vita, so worst case I sell my psp and I pretty much got the thing dirt cheap, or an upgrade for barely anything. I would never expect homebrew to compete with commercial titles, that wouldn't make sense.


Edit: I hope the handheld gets better too, I'm just not jumping to conclusions is all.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 30, 2012)

And....here's proof that I took the screenshot. It's the underside of a ship, and the ceiling of a tunnel.


Spoiler











 
EDIT: 



Spoiler: and here's a more attractive screenshot that I just took:










it's like they want your screenshots to look like promo material


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

YayMii said:


> And....here's proof that I took the screenshot. It's the underside of a ship, and the ceiling of a tunnel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Jesus, that's pretty nice. Is the actual game any good though? I'm only vaguely familiar with the series and I'm not sure if I should bother wasting space on it or not.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I'm laughing so fucking hard right now


I love how Ken looks all sassy while Ryu looks like he just got off of a plane from Vietnam.

EDIT: Oh shit I double posted, haven't done that in years.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 30, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Jesus, that's pretty nice. Is the actual game any good though? I'm only vaguely familiar with the series and I'm not sure if I should bother wasting space on it or not.


The game's pretty fun, although the speed and handling of the ships make it pretty difficult to get used to. I got the PS3 version back in 2011, and I still crash into walls fairly often.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the Vita, but most of the games I would play never leave Japan, but at least it's region free.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it can be price drop time nao?


----------



## retrodoctor (Dec 30, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


> Labeling it a flop is an opinion, just as mine. That's been claimed as stated earlier in the thread of other consoles/handhelds, which turned out to be wrong long term. Slow starts happen, and a system that isn't even a year old I believe in no way can be a determining factor of it's fate. People by nature just put more energy into complaining than complimenting. Gamers in general are a hard crowd to please. Some want graphics, others want gameplay. Some complain about being overloaded with shovelware, others complain that there aren't enough A titles. Sales numbers in a garbage economy doesn't prove much either, at least on my end.


A flop is not an opinion.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Dec 30, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> A flop is not an opinion.


I'm pretty sure it is. There is no evident proof at the moment the system has failed, so saying it is in this instance is an opinion.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 30, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. There is no evident proof at the moment the system has failed, so saying it is in this instance is an opinion.


Yeah you're right.
Most guys around here are talking like the Vita is already dead.
They just have to lower the price and release a few more good games (maybe a good shooter would do nicely) and their sales will go up, resulting in a higher interest from developers in the system.
I'm sure the Vita will be worth it in the end, we just have to give it some time.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


> Labeling it a flop is an opinion, just as mine. That's been claimed as stated earlier in the thread of other consoles/handhelds, which turned out to be wrong long term. Slow starts happen, and a system that isn't even a year old I believe in no way can be a determining factor of it's fate. People by nature just put more energy into complaining than complimenting. Gamers in general are a hard crowd to please. Some want graphics, others want gameplay. Some complain about being overloaded with shovelware, others complain that there aren't enough A titles. Sales numbers in a garbage economy doesn't prove much either, at least on my end.


No no no, "flop" as in "commercial failure".  That has nothing to do with an individual's enjoyment of the system, and everything to do in units moved over time and cost and effort spent versus returns.



YayMii said:


> Someone mentioned Wipeout, and didn't deliver screenshots. So here's one directly from my Vita (not the best shot, but i tried). The Vita's OLED screen makes it look a lot more vibrant than the screenshot does on a regular monitor.
> http://puu.sh/1H93m


Of note is the specular mapping, that's a nice touch, and something older handhelds couldn't do.  At least, if a PSP game ever used a specular map properly I'd like to see.  Not to mention the lighting is nice too, especially the shadow effects... though if they're real (that is they show up on the ship in the right spots too) that's even better than a baked-in overlay.



YayMii said:


> it's like they want your screenshots to look like promo material


Sega tends to do that too... and Nexon, and more companies I can't remember off the top of my head.  They watermark the images and such (of course there's client-side mods to remove the watermark effect by replacing it's texture with a transparent one).


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

so.... Valwin, do u like the vita?


----------



## xist (Dec 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Maybe because that article is utter bullshit.


 
No need to post figures because you're agreeing that this article (Valwin's) and the article i posted are utter rubbish (points of view which offer biased negativity....although the Wii U _is_ having a rough time over here). Posting either as news would just be a deliberate attempt to irritate. Vita is one of the flops of 2012? Says who? Some random pundit we've never heard of who takes no account of prevailing forces, the fact that the Vita had one of the best launch line ups ever or the problem of the massive 3DS price cuts which meant people held off from buying a Vita?

Valwin is disruptive posting this, and i'm pretty sure it's obvious i'd rather he'd have stayed banned rather than come back to create arguments.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

When the vita gets hacked.
Everyone will have one
Even Valwin.


----------



## xist (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Even Valwin.


 
He claims he already bought one, although like everything he claims it's totally unsubstantiated thus far.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

xist said:


> He claims he already bought one, although like everything he claims it's totally unsubstantiated thus far.


Ahh yes the key word is 'claim'
90% of things written about the vita on gbatemp are 'claims' 
bring on the facts yo


----------



## Valwin (Dec 30, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I'm actually disappointed this thread wasn't locked before I got a chance to read it...
> 
> Is there any way Valwin could be allowed to log in and post but not create threads? Would really have a positive impact on my quality of life.


 

why ? whats wrong with posting real legit info about happenings if it flop i think people shuld know why do you want to hide this kind o info ?


----------



## xist (Dec 30, 2012)

Valwin said:


> why ? whats wrong with posting real legit info about happenings if it flop i think people shuld know why do you want to hide this kind o info ?


 
How is some random guy posting his opinions (HI VALWIN!) relevant if it's not sustantiated? Who is Samuel Weigley and why had he never written a gaming piece before? (because obviously he's a credible font of knowledge on the subject). Is Wallstreet 24/7 really a gaming mecca aware of what's going on? (sees comparison of dedicated gaming system to mobile gaming) No.

Go troll on some other board.


----------



## LAA (Dec 30, 2012)

A shame about Vita. I mean, I personally use it WAY more than my 3DS, and the 3DS has already pretty much lost the hardcore audience, and theres very little I'm looking forward to on the 3DS, compared to the vita. I think the VIta deserves very much to sell more than the 3DS, I do believe that the price, price of memory cards and of course, game libary are the main issues with it really, but when more people buy a vita, more developers will take a chance on it, (Although, imo, the price of the vita was worth every penny to me, but compared to a 3DS, it needs to be a little more closer to that level, including memory card).
I still love both to a point however though and both can definitely improve more and I look forward to seeing how!


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

W.I.C.K.E.D. said:


> Labeling it a flop is an opinion, just as mine.


 
Erm... no.  Labeling something a flop is based on sales and the consumer base.  Sales are weak, consumer base is low.  The Vita is not making Sony a profit at this point.  It has been out for a year.  At this moment right now, it makes the handheld a flop.  

Of course in the future things could turn around (like with the PS3 which started out with very low sales), but as of right now, one would be absolutely correct to label the thing a flop.

Again though, that doesn't mean its a bad handheld at all, its great and powerful, but the masses just aren't clamoring for the thing.  Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

I love how GBAtemp for the most part enjoys gleefully laughing at the dismay of others.

The fact that anyone would want the Vita to do anything but succeed is quite stupid. It's a great console and it provides competition. Competition breeds innovation.

EDIT: And to be blunt, are you fucking kidding me mods? Sorry I can't look at a thread like this and see "oh let's keep it open" unless you really don't give two shits about the site.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Meaning compared to the 3DS which has exceptional sales considering the overall history of handheld consoles and smartphones or tablets with which the PSVita doesn't compete as it is neither. Good job.


 
Not really, I am pretty sure the GameGear sold better then the Vita in it's first year.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I love how GBAtemp for the most part enjoys gleefully laughing at the dismay of others.
> 
> The fact that anyone would want the Vita to do anything but succeed is quite stupid. It's a great console and it provides competition. Competition breeds innovation.
> 
> EDIT: And to be blunt, are you fucking kidding me mods? Sorry I can't look at a thread like this and see "oh let's keep it open" unless you really don't give two shits about the site.


 

this is a legit topic worth discussing   sony is one of the big 3 after all any info about them is always welcome and should be discus


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I love how GBAtemp for the most part enjoys gleefully laughing at the dismay of others.
> 
> The fact that anyone would want the Vita to do anything but succeed is quite stupid. It's a great console and it provides competition. Competition breeds innovation.
> 
> EDIT: And to be blunt, are you fucking kidding me mods? Sorry I can't look at a thread like this and see "oh let's keep it open" unless you really don't give two shits about the site.


 
Kind of like how fanboys still think Nintendo is a kiddie company and hasn't made a good system in years? Ignorance is bliss Guild, fanboys will be fanboys and it's pretty easy to say that the Vita has been a colossal failure. And Sony continues to show how much ignorance they have towards the gaming business by putting out an overly expensive product with a weak lineup of games. As much the Vita is a strong system with some enjoyable content, it's game offerings are absolutely terrible. Sony can't compete when it's getting dominated by a device with inferior power, so it just goes to show you that ease of development of games and the overall marketability of a console from a consumer perspective are what make or break a console, not the power of the system or whether or not it creates competition. Sony needs to get off their high horse of selling expensive products unless they are going to have plenty of content both at release and in the future and sell something that consumers can afford (that includes fixing their absurd memory card pricing) along with the games to back it up. 

tldr: The Vita isn't worth what it costs and the amount of good quality games really hampers it's sales value.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

This isn't even a discussion, it's a circlewank on why Sony sucks. It's just as bad as the "look at these bad vita sales" thread. Except for some reason the mods are just putting a blind eye to this because it doesn't fit the "sales" criteria.

DSGamer is right, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

The best thing about this thread are my posts imo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> The best thing about this thread are my posts imo.


 
That's the same with every thread.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> The best thing about this thread are my posts imo.


 
The best thing about this thread is how civil it has been, it could of easily become a bitch-fest, that's probably why the Mods have kept it open, i applaud their decision.

EDIT: typo


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Guild, why so butthurt brah.

Just ignore the thread and move on, I say. You don't like something, you ignore it! It's pretty easy. You see that thing on your right hand? LOL no, I meant the mouse. Just don't point it to this thread and click. It will not open this thread.

Ontopic: I really think Sony should stop producing the Vita before the investors pull out their money and put it elsewhere. It's not doing any good and it seems Sony doesn't have any plan to make things better. It's been a while.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Veho said:


> Is it can be price drop time nao?


 
They hinted at a 2013 price drop if the bundles weren't too hot on the market.

Although really I don't know why people are so thrilled to pronounce it a failure. Like there's a genuine want for people here to shit all over everyone else.

But it's GBAtemp so what else is new.



VinvinMario said:


> Hey Guild, why so butthurt brah.
> 
> Just ignore the thread and move on, I say. You don't like something, you ignore it! It's pretty easy. You see that thing on your right hand? LOL no, I meant the mouse. Just don't point it to this thread and click. It will not open this thread.
> 
> Ontopic: I really think Sony should stop producing the Vita before the investors pull out their money and put it elsewhere. It's not doing any good and it seems Sony doesn't have any plan to make things better. It's been a while.


 
I use a trackpad, not a mouse. #laptopmasterrace

Also if you think abandoning the Vita is the "right choice" at this time then you really don't understand business. They made this bed and they're gonna have to lay with it. Backing out a product after such a massive investment would be worse than trying to fix it. Which they have been trying to.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone wanna buy a slightly used PS Vita?


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> Anyone wanna buy a slightly used PS Vita?



How much, I want one for Persona 4.


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They hinted at a 2013 price drop if the bundles weren't too hot on the market.
> 
> Although really *I don't know why people are so thrilled to pronounce it a failure. Like there's a genuine want for people here to shit all over everyone else.*
> 
> ...


 

Aww, really butt hurt is strong on this one.

You want to know????



Spoiler



I blame karma: http://lik-sang.com/


----------



## dickfour (Dec 30, 2012)

I like choice in the market. I hope everyone does well. I'd hate to only have one handheld to choose from. What would make people happy here if Sony pulled out if the market followed by Nintendo and we were left with sub par android and iOS gaming?


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> How much, I want one for Persona 4.


there´s persona 4 for vita?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild you are in no position to call us mods out on in public on what threads we keep open or closed or on any other decisions we make. For every Valwin thread we keep open which people question why it even exists just as many people question why you yourself are even on staff as a reporter considering the amount of threads you have ruined and derailed with your hate for nintendo. A lot of people think keeping you on as staff is a horrible decision on our part just as much as allowing the existence of Valwin.

You and Valwin are two sides of the same coin in many ways really, so in short fuck your couch.

Bitch.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 30, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> there´s persona 4 for vita?


Yeap. Persona 4: Golden.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> almost
> a certain someone needs to be banned again then unbanned a week later
> and then it repeats


It'c called "Circle of LifeBans".


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 30, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Guild you are in no position to call us mods out on in public on what threads we keep open or closed or on any other decisions we make. For every Valwin thread we keep open which people question why it even exists just as many people question why you yourself are even on staff as a reporter considering the amount of threads you have ruined and derailed with your hate for nintendo. A lot of people think keeping you on as staff is a horrible decision on our part just as much as allowing the existence of Valwin.
> 
> You and Valwin are two sides of the same coin in many ways really, so in short fuck your couch.
> 
> Bitch.


I'm not even sure if this was *a beautifully mastercrafted sarcasm,* or *deadly serious!*
Damn son, you scary. O.O*
*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

See, this is what I was waiting on.
Complete deterioration.

These threads never fail to disappoint.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2012)

Clicking on a Valwin thread is like stepping onto a giant spiders web. Like it or not you are going to get trapped in it and filled with poison.


----------

